# Zen Meditation - Zazen



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2010)

Introduction to Zen Meditation: The Still Point - John Daido Loori (June 14, 1931  October 9, 2009)

How to practice zazen - Gudo Nishijima (80+ year old)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2010)

Zen Meditation Instructions - The Mountains and Rivers Order of Zen Buddhism


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 1, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Introduction to Zen Meditation: The Still Point - John Daido Loori (June 14, 1931 &#8211; October 9, 2009)



Interesting. I have listened to this, and it is bizarre to hear him explain the meditation process and describe something that is very similar to some of the things I have figured out myself.

Things like trying to put your attention into the hara, and imagine your breath flowing to that point and feeling the coolness of an inhalation flow to the hara and the warmth of an exhalation from the hara.

It was surprising to learn that I am not doing something silly.


----------

